# MySQL/PHP update



## Bogat (27. September 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen was ich beim updaten von mysql 4.1.10a auf 5.0 beachten muss? kann ich das einfach drüber installieren? wird der db inhalt gelöscht? 

wie sieht das mit php 5 aus? da hatte ich probleme beim updaten, hatte das rpm installiert aber hat sich absolut nichts getan... 

danke für jegliche hilfe!

gruß,
chris


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. September 2006)

MySQL zu aktualisieren ist kein Beinbruch, die Datenbanken werden davon auch nicht geloescht.
Auch ein PHP-Update ist eigentlich recht einfach. Was ich mir vorstellen koennte ist aber, dass Du nun lediglich die CLI-Version aktualisiert hast, aber nicht das Apache-Modul.
Schau mal welche Version Dir *php --version* in der Shell ausgibt, und welche Dir ein im Webserver laufendes Script zurueckgibt (z.B. in der Ausgabe von phpinfo()).

Und ich moechte Dich bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------

